# Play Divx files in Winamp!



## Hydan4 (Jul 6, 2003)

Is it possible to play divx files in Winamp? Do I need to download some kind of plug-in to do so? If so, where could I find this plug-in?

You're help is greatly appreciated


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya and welcome

Which version of WinAmp are you using? Also, have you got the DivX codec from here:

http://www.divx.com/divx/

Regards

eddie


----------



## Hydan4 (Jul 6, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome 
I have Winamp version 2.97 and I have downloaded the latest codecs. Should winamp play divx files w/ the latest codecs downloaded?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Well, according to this, it does:

http://groups.google.com/groups?hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&th=ff6df3626d3b8bd4&rnum=1

Have you got the DivX codecs?

Ah, here we go:

http://classic.winamp.com/plugins/

In the box next to WinAmp Plug ins, type DivX. There, you'll see 3 listed.

eddie


----------

